# المنتديات الأدبيه > الخواطر >  بقلمي اكتُب (عٍبادة الهاتف وكيف صلاتُها )

## سعودابوحنك

اكتب لكم من مقتنيات تفكيري واأل الله ان لا اكون مخطاءً
عبادة الهواتف وكيف صلاتُها 
....
من حوالي 15 سنه كان الي معو تلفون ابو زيد خالو واليوم الي ما معو تلفون اصبح (وحيد او معزول )
......
ايش الي صار وايش الي تغير ؟!!!
انا شخصيا معاي تلفون ذكي ولكني ماسح منو تطبيقات الماسنجر او الدردشه وعشان اكون صريح في واتس اب بس بستخدمو باليوم مره او مرتين على الاكثر واحتمال اقعد اسبوع ما افتحو 
............
يعني الواتس كلو مسخره الصراحه يعني وقصص هبله وكل يوم بيوصلك مليون شغله وشغله وكلهن بالاخر مسخره وتراهاااااااااات الا من رحم ربي 
عجب العجاب بهالدنيا الغريبه ..
.....
هذا انا وهذا اسلوبي ما بحمل التلفون بالشارع نهائيا ولا بالباص او بأي مكان كان والسبب على شان ما اتوهـ
لمن اكون قاعد مع نفسي بستخدمو بس والله والصراحه والصراحه راحه بعض المرات التلفون اصبح قلت احترام لناس 
........
وصدق او لا تصدق انو تلفوني محطوط على الرجاج ايلو اكثر من شهر والمنبه الوحيد الي بيطلع نغمه ويمكن لمن اكون مستني تلفون ضروري بخلي على العام 
....
امشي بالشارع رح تلاقي 90% من الناس وخاصه الشباب و الشابات حاطين راسهم بالتلفون ايش بيسوو بالتلفون ما تعرف ويمكن انت واحد منهم والله اعلم 
واحد بيجي وبقلك عندك شاحن وبسرعه ومشان الله التلفون قرب يطفي وعلى ايش هو مكركب على البورصه ولا على المليارات الي رح يخسرهن مهي مبينه يا واتس يا حكي فاضي الا من رحم ربي ..
..........
بتروح تشتري من اي مكان بالعالم بتلاقي البياع راسو بالتلفون 
بتقعد مع الناس بتلاقي روسهم بالتلفون 
ممكن حد من الناس يعزمك على فنجان قهوه ويقعد مع التلفون (انت بتفعد مع القهوه وهو بيقعد مع التلفون )
.......
برامج وتطبيقات التلفون لو دققت فيهن وحد وحده بتعرف انو كلهن نفس المضمون و المكمون باختلاف بعض الاشياء 
كل البرامج بشكل عام وكل التطبيقات عباره عن بعض الاداة تؤدي الى ضياع فئة معينه من الناس وهم الاطفال او المراهقين ...
................
اللعاب وبرامج تواصل ونغمات واللحان واغاني وصور وبرامج تصوير وغيرها وغيرها وكلها ما الها اي داعي غير انك تضيع وقتك بيها وتصير عابد للهاتف طول يومك من الصباح حتى المساء 
..........
يا اخي اطلب منك طلب ( ارمي تلفونك بالبيت يومين زمان وامشي بدونه )رح تكتشف اشياء غريبه من حولك ورح تعرف انك ما كنت اجتماعهي مع الناس ورح تصير ترد السلام على الكل ورح ترد السلام على الناس ورح تنتبه على الناس من حولك اكثر من اول ...
...
على سمع اذني بنت بتقول انا ما بقدر اتخيل حياتي بدون نت او اي باد :::
سيدتي انتي اصلا بدون النت والاي باد اكثر بتكوني اكثر قداسه بهاي الايام مع احترامي للبنات الي بسيتخدمو نت بس اغلب البنات بالمجتمع ضياعهن كان بين ايدهن ..
لانو زمان كانت اذا البنت طلعت من البيت ضاعت بس هسا اذا هي ما طلعت الضياع بيوصلها لعندها ما تغلبو حالكو ..
فيس بوك وشات و واتس و وي شات وسكايب وصور وتراهات الها اول ما الها اخر وفيديوهات مسخره بمسخره 
نعم انا معك بانو الهاتف وسيله لتتواصل مع اهلك وقرايبك بس هذه هي الفايده الوحيد وفي بعض الناس بيستفيدو من المنبه ومواعيد الصلاه ..

انا ما بدي اقول انو الهاتف خطر بس الي بدي احكيه انو خطر على المراهقين والصغار واصحاب العقول المبتدئه والي عندهم فراغ عاطفي 
انا ما بدي اقلك انو الهاتف ضياع بس صدقني اذا ما حرصت على بناتك واولادك من الا وعيتهم الا يضيعو ويضيعوك
.......
كم وكم في ناس بأذن الاذان وهم صُم بكُم مكرسين انصاتهم للهاتف 
كم وكم راحت صلاة الجمعه على الكثيرين وتركو الناس تعبد الله بالجامع وهم عبدو التلفون بالبيت 
كم وكم من المصايب والفضايح والصور الفيديوهات اللا اخلاقيه انتشرت وخربت وتفشفشت بالجيل الحالي والي جاي 
.......
اوشك الاقصى على الانهيار واحنا رؤسنا منحنيه للهاتف 
ضاعت العراق وسوريا واحنا رؤسنا منحنيه للهاتف 
قسمت مصر ولبنان واحنا رؤسنا منحنيه للهاتف 
ضاعت وتضيع ابنائنا وبناتنا واحنا رؤسنا منحنيه للهاتف 
انباعت البلد واحنا رؤسنا منحنيه للهاتف 
بيجي رمضان وبروح وتقام الصلاه واحنا رؤسنا منحنيه للهاتف 
...........
انا عارف انو في شخص بيقول انو الي كتب هالكلام معو هاتف بس شتان ما بين شخص يستخدم الهاتف وبين شخص كاد ان يصلي للهاتف 

(سعودابوحنك )
سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك ، أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت أستغفرك وأتوب إليك

----------

